# Fishing at Margate



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Going for fluke next month at Margate. Need all advice I can get.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,Ventnor Pier is located in the next town going towards A.C. Also try the Longport jetties at the end of Atlantic Avenue. There's also a nice small pier just across the Longport Bridge which is nice at high tide.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks, I well give them a try.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Bassplug!

In addition to the spots woodie mentioned, there are a couple of pontoon boats that specialize in back bay fluking. The Fish-N-Fun and Keeper both sail out of Margate. You can also rent your own boat at Ray Scott's (also in Margate.)


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I did get to fish the Fish-In- Fun last year. Had a great trip out but only got a few shorts. Hope this year is better. Thanks


----------

